# The Monks of New Skete German Shepherds



## VALIUM

Hi everyone. I was wondering if there is anyone who knows about the monks of new skete german shepherds. Which type do they breed? German show lines or American showlines? I'm just curious that if anyone purchased a gsd puppy from them. Thanks


----------



## rokanhaus

you may want to check archives if that is possible on this board, I believe this question has been asked before.

Anyway, MY opinion, they write very good books for the most part. Don't mistake good writing for good sense when it comes to breeding.

They don't title dogs. That is one big alarm.

Years ago, as I understand it, they had a monk who was in charge of their breeding program and he is did ok with it. He has long since passed on, and it no longer is what it used be. 

There is anothe prrominant breeder in this country, who makes and sells fantastic videos, and sells equipment and even has a really nice web site, messageboard, and will send you a video showcasing his breeding program. Don't mistake good marketing for good breeding ethics.

Key things I would look for....someone who actually titles and/or shows thier own dogs.

Any more than a handful of litters a year would be a major red flag whacking me in the head.

Someone who keeps in touch with their puppy owners.

Someone who has puppies out there actually doing stuff so they can fully evaulate what they are producing versus simply flooding the pet market with them.

A breeder who takes back their puppies at any time for any reason.

this is just a start....I hope this helps....


----------



## Dano

From everything I have read, they have an ok training program and were hip to the "pack leader" way of training dogs long before Cesar Millan but I question their breeding program. I'm not quite sure how they select their sires and dams when they are not titled.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

VALIUM said:


> Hi everyone. I was wondering if there is anyone who knows about the monks of new skete german shepherds. Which type do they breed? German show lines or American showlines? I'm just curious that if anyone purchased a gsd puppy from them. Thanks


I have not purchased a puppy from them, but I was considering them for my next one. I will read through some of the archives here, I didn't realize that they had been discussed here before.


----------



## KZoppa

this question was asked not too long along. I would also suggest looking up previous threads.


----------



## Courtney

Hi VALIUM,

I posted this question out of complete curiosity not long ago. 
Maybe some of your questions will be answered. I thought it was an interesting thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/156029-monks-new-skete.html


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

This thread is 2.5 years old - thank you for finding that link though Courtney for GSDLova.


----------



## Courtney

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> This thread is 2.5 years old - thank you for finding that link though Courtney for GSDLova.


LOL I need to pay more attention to dates. So funny:laugh:


----------



## Stosh

My mom has always wanted one of their dogs. It does seem as though the breeder program lagged and may have stopped after the death of its founder. When my mom inquired about a pup they said there was a waiting list that could take years and she didn't want to wait that long. I agree, they're training program looks pretty cool.


----------

